# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Forum Google sheets

## artdiz

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau sur le forum et je n'arrive pas  trouver l'endroit ou poster pour avoir des renseignements sur google sheets. Pouvez vous me renseigner svp, par avance merci.
Amicalement Michal

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

Le forum est ici. Pense  ajouter au dbut du titre de ta discussion le tag [Google Sheets].

----------


## artdiz

Ok merci bien, bonne aprs-midi

Michael

----------

